# What are some extremely happy pieces?



## Declined

What are pieces that are guaranteed to put someone in a good mood?


----------



## GGluek

"I Wanna Hold Your Hand" performed by the Boston Pops.


----------



## echmain

Chabrier - Espana. (Paul Paray on Mercury is my favorite recording of it)


----------



## Guest

Well, this put me in a good mood, just yesterday.

Not that I was in a bad mood, mind. But it elevated my already good mood even gooder.


----------



## Balthazar

Schubert's Symphony No. 5.

Haydn's Symphony No. 88.

Rossini Overtures (especilly Il Barbiere, La Cenerentola, and L'Italiana in Algeri).


----------



## echmain

some guy said:


> Well, this put me in a good mood, just yesterday.
> 
> Not that I was in a bad mood, mind. But it elevated my already good mood even gooder.


Better than listening to Yoko Ono.


----------



## Nereffid

The Overture to Milhaud's "Le Carnaval de Londres".

The Rondo from Beethoven's 1st piano concerto.


----------



## Dim7

Schubert 9th symphony finale


----------



## Oscarf

These work for me:

Bernstein Overture to Candide
Prokofiev Symphony#1
Mozart Concert for Flute and Harp
R. Stauss Der Rosenkavalier Suite
Debussy (arr. Stokowski) Clair de Lune


----------



## hpowders

"Happy Talk". Rodgers and Hammerstein, South Pacific.


----------



## Marschallin Blair

"What are some extremely happy pieces?" --- what a wonderful title for a thread.

Some confection that _immediately_ comes to mind, with pure joy and happiness reduced to its simplest and most distilled expression are:









- Mozart's _Symphony No. 35_, "_The Haffner_," first movement; especially with Szell and Cleveland









- Mozart's _Piano Trio KV 542_, last movement; very especially with Previn, Schott, and Mutter









- Mozart's _Piano Sonata No. 10 in C Major_, first movement; Pletnev has an exquisitely delicate tone that I love









- Schubert's Fifth Symphony, first movement; Mackerras above all


----------



## Stavrogin

Any music makes me happy as long as it's good, regardless of its mood.


----------



## hpowders

Regarding classical music, Mozart and Haydn come up big.

Mozart, the four horn concertos-extroverted, happy; Mozart at his least serious.
Also, his piano concerto No. 21.

Haydn, Symphonies Nos. 94, 100 and 102.

Beethoven. Check out his extroverted Piano Concerto No. 1.


----------



## Bulldog

I always get high listening to the 1st movement of Weber's Grand Duo Concertante for Clarinet and Piano.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I suppose the Strauss works like Voices of Spring and such that are very lively and happy (the Champagne of classical music).

But I would prefer Beethoven's Choral Fantasia for my happy piece.


----------



## Joris

IV. Finale of Haydn's 47th symphony in G "Palindrome"


----------



## Markbridge

Here are a few pieces to lift one's spirit:
Nielsen: Maskarade Overture
Holst: St. Paul's Suite
Bizet: Symphony in C
Kabalevsky: Colas Breugnon, Overture
Janáček: Sinfonietta


----------



## techniquest

If I want happy music, I need look no further than this...


----------



## norman bates

A lot of Alec Wilder's octets.
John Fould's April England.


----------



## norman bates

some guy said:


> Well, this put me in a good mood, just yesterday.
> 
> Not that I was in a bad mood, mind. But it elevated my already good mood even gooder.


I can imagine your happiness listening to that


----------



## Cosmos

Any arrangement of the Prelude of Bach's Violin Partita 3




Rachmaninov's piano transcription 



Bach's reworking of the piece in one of his cantatas 




Also, the first movement of Mahler's 4th


----------



## hpowders

J.S. Bach's Fifth Keyboard Partita is joyful and extroverted. One of my favorite pieces!!


----------



## Ukko

Mendelssohn's Italian Symphony, and his Incidental Music to Midsummer Night's Dream (the two opp combined version especially).


----------



## trazom

A few of the pieces i was going to suggest were already mentioned, so I'll suggest my favorite upbeat last movement of one of Mozart's piano concertos: 



. Most of the final movements in his concertos are very optimistic, but this one's the most unrestrained and infectious; it always makes me smile.


----------



## Guest

norman bates said:


> I can imagine your happiness listening to that
> View attachment 60453


That's a picture of you imagining my happiness?

Interesting....


----------



## elgar's ghost

techniquest said:


> If I want happy music, I need look no further than this...


Nice, but I don't think the Venezuelan Evil Knievel look quite cuts it.


----------



## Ukko

elgars ghost said:


> Nice, but I don't think the Venezuelan Evil Knievel look quite cuts it.


That's 'Evel'. The guy wasn't evil, though he _was_ impressively overconfident.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Ukko said:


> That's 'Evel'. The guy wasn't evil, though he _was_ impressively overconfident.


Spelling error duly noted.


----------



## norman bates

some guy said:


> That's a picture of you imagining my happiness?
> 
> Interesting....


Onestly, I'd be curious to know why you have always this kind of behaviour. Well, actually I know what it is, it's called epater le bourgeois.
Is there anybody who's looking for happy music (something that everybody else in this topic understand perfectly)? You feel compelled to post some harsh noise.
I remember when years ago I opened exactly a topic like this and also in that occasion you posted noise music (and I'm pretty sure you did it other times too). But I wonder if you really think that it's something that can encourage anyone to listen modern music (said by someone who loves modern music, and noise too). Onestly, I have many doubts about it.


----------



## Xaltotun

Schubert's "Trout" piano quintet must be one of the more obvious choices...


----------



## tdc

J.S. Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 3


----------



## Chronochromie

Most of Poulenc's and Milhaud's works sound happy.


----------



## hpowders

The first movement of Aaron Copland's Rodeo, 'Buckaroo Holiday" is as extroverted and exuberant as one could wish for.


----------



## isorhythm

Mozart's clarinet quintet never fails to make me happy.


----------



## dgee

Boulez Repons always takes me to a happy place. Also La Valse, Midsummernight's dream, Till Eulenspiegel, Schoenberg Serenade, just about any Mozart piano concerto, Sinfonia Domestica, Rihm's Jagden und Formen, Rite of Spring - music's fun isn't it?


----------



## hpowders

I nominate Exsultate Jubilate by Mozart. One of the happiest pieces I know.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

I find Haydn music very happy.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I don't know what musical piece this is but it sure is a happy melody and video:


----------



## opus55

Waltzes in J.Strauss' _Die Fledermaus_ makes me happy happy joy joy


----------



## Guest

Ippolitov-Ivanov's Jubilee March Op.67 is the happiest piece of music I know, possibly in any genre.

Here's an interesting video with the music playing...





I think this version is from Marco Polo. There's another recording on ASV as well.


----------



## science

For a one-star thread, this has featured a lot of good music.


----------



## SimonNZ

oh, and I've said it on TC a couple of times already, but this always puts a big silly smile on my face:


----------



## SixFootScowl

science said:


> For a one-star thread, this has featured a lot of good music.


I never rated a thread before, but you inspired me to do it. However, I only gave it 3 stars. Oh well.


----------



## Guest

SimonNZ said:


> oh, and I've said it on TC a couple of times already, but this always puts a big silly smile on my face:


I saw Steve perform this at a concert once awhile back. Don't remember who the other clapper was. From his age, he may have been one of the grad students at the university where I saw this.

It was sweet!!


----------



## Radames

Declined said:


> What are pieces that are guaranteed to put someone in a good mood?


Dvorak Symphony #5.


----------



## aajj

- Schubert's Impromptus 
- Mozart's Violin-Piano Sonata in F Major, K377
- The Clarinet Quintets by Mozart and Brahms
- Debussy's Violin Sonata & Cello Sonata


----------



## Albert7

Debussy's Preludes Books 1 and 2 always puts me in a good mood for sure!


----------



## echmain

some guy said:


> I saw Steve perform this at a concert once awhile back. Don't remember who the other clapper was. From his age, he may have been one of the grad students at the university where I saw this.
> 
> It was sweet!!


Weren't the lights turning on and off like crazy?


----------



## MoonlightSonata

The Theme and Variations from Schubert's Trout Quintet practically radiates happiness, as does a lot of Haydn, like the Trumpet Concerto.


----------



## michaels

You just can't help but smile with this Serenade from Mozart:


----------



## PetrB

Cosmos said:


> Any arrangement of the Prelude of Bach's Violin Partita 3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rachmaninov's piano transcription
> 
> 
> 
> Bach's reworking of the piece in one of his cantatas


...and this variation on that prelude -- makes me smile _and_ laugh!
Lukas Foss' _Baroque Variations: III. On a Bach Prelude "Phorion"_
starts @ 13:45


----------



## PetrB

Poulenc is already mentioned, but more specifically:

Francis Poulenc:
The suite from his ballet,
_Les Biches_





_Les Animaux modèles_


----------



## Perotin

Sibelius 3rd movement of 5th symphony.
Beethoven Leonore 3


----------



## Giordano

Stravinsky Petrouchka Danse Russe

Simon Rattle, BPO





That (In)famous Pianist


----------



## PetrB

Vittorio Rieti ~ Serenata per violino concertante e piccola orchestra





Igor Stravinsky ~ Concerto in Eb, 'Dumbarton Oaks.'


----------



## elgar's ghost

Quite a lot of Latin American music can create a happy atmos with its colour and vibrancy. One of my favourites is part II of the orchestrated version of Gottschalk's 'A Night in the Tropics' called 'Festa Criolla'.


----------



## Albert7

Listening to Peter and the Wolf with my daughter Izzy is always a happy occasion for us.


----------



## Ukko

Many of Scarlatti's sonatas are heartlifting when that organ needs a little boost.


----------



## Markbridge

Beethoven: Piano Trio #7 (Archduke)
Beethoven: Serenade for Flute & Strings in D (particularly the first movement)
Dvořák: Piano Quartet, Op. 87
Dvořák: Symphonies #4 & 8


----------



## PetrB

Fun, (and to watch, too

Jean-Philippe Rameau ~ _Les Indes Galantes_; Rondeau (finale)





Jean-Baptiste Lully ~ _Cadmus et Hermione_; Chaconne from Act 1


----------



## PetrB

albertfallickwang said:


> Listening to Peter and the Wolf with my daughter Izzy is always a happy occasion for us.


*Prokofiev's Sonata for 'Cello and Piano*, written shortly after _Peter and the Wolf,_ is in a very similar harmonic vein. (perhaps check the 3rd movement -- second link -- first)


----------



## KenOC

PetrB said:


> *Prokofiev's Sonata for 'Cello and Piano*, written shortly after _Peter and the Wolf,_ is in a very similar harmonic vein.


Actually they were 13 years apart, separated by (among other things) the second world war.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev's First Symphony "Classical" never fails to put a smile on my face.


----------



## Azol

Has anyone mentioned *Ludolf Nielsen Symphony No.2* Finale? (starts at 27:43)






He dedicated this composition to his wife and I bet they were very happy together!


----------



## 20centrfuge

Grieg: "Wedding day at Trolhaugen" is one of the most happy pieces I know. I'm at work (where I have no access to youtube) or I'd look for a youtube link.


----------



## hpowders

Rodeo, Aaron Copland.


----------



## QuietGuy

Gaîté Parisienne by Offenbach/Rosenthal. How could anybody remain angry, depressed, etc. after listening to this?


----------



## Tristan

Any of those 17th century bergamascas or ciacconas. The one by Matteis instantly comes to mind. I can't not smile while listening to this:


----------



## Templeton

The first movement to Beethoven's 6th. This is a great video of Paavo Jarvi and the Deutsche Kammerphilharmonie of Bremen.






Also, the final movement of Beethoven's 7th, although the mood changes to sadness once it's over, as I just want it to go and on...


----------



## DavidA

The last movement of Beethoven's 6th too. The sng of thanksgiving after the storm.


----------



## Chris

Malcolm Arnold's various suites of dances.


----------



## PierreN

Some incredibly joyous, uplifting and sparkling things that haven't yet been mentioned:

Bach
-Third movement from the concerto for two harpsichords BWV1061 (the version with strings adapted from 1061a)
-Badinerie from the orchestral suite no.2 BWV1067 
(I'll post YouTube links when I will be allowed to)

Haydn
-Fourth movement -- Presto -- from the string quartet in B minor op. 33 no.1 (Angeles quartet)

Beethoven
-Last movement -- the 'new Finale': allegro -- of the string quartet no.13 op.130, written as replacement for the Grosse Fuge, and the last substantial composition completed by Beethoven before he died. (Italiano, Takacs or Medici are excellent) 

Richard Strauss
-Third movement from the oboe concerto in D major, written when Strauss was 81. (Lothar Koch - Karajan - DG, or Heinz Holliger - Edo de Waart - Philips, are my two favorites.


----------



## Arsakes

Could the answer simply be "Johann Strauss II"?


----------



## jmaloney

Bach's prelude & fugue in C sharp major from the 1st book of the 48


----------



## EternalStudent

Stavrogin said:


> Any music makes me happy as long as it's good, regardless of its mood.


well said !

When I am truly sad then I am truly happy.


----------



## Ilarion

Tchaikovskii's March for the Coronation of Alexander II


----------



## helenora

from "Fledermaus " it always makes me laugh





and of course Exultate Jubilate Mozart


----------



## DeepR

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 2, Rondo - Molto Allegro

Starts at 24:37, also fun to watch Zimerman play and conduct.


----------



## Vronsky




----------



## Tasto solo

Easy, the gloria (esp. first and last movements) from Zelenka's Missa dei Filii:


----------



## Danilo

The first three that came to my mind are...

the 3rd movement of Beethoven Violin Concerto:





the Wind Quartet Nr.1 by Rossini





and Frank Zappa's Strictly Genteel.





_Lord, have mercy on the people in england,
For the terrible food these people must eat..._

:lol:


----------



## Antiquarian

Sir Edward Elgar ' s second song in his _Sea Pictures_ Op.37 _In Haven - Capri_ drew a smile during a recent listen.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Michael Tippett - Dance, Clarion Air. A short a cappella piece which comes in, brightens up the room and then leaves without overstaying its welcome.


----------



## Guest

First Movement of Mendelssohn's "Italian" Symphony No. 4 comes immediately to mind


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Putnam's Camp! Charles Ives! Three Places in New England!


----------



## hpowders

Any of the major key preludes and fugues from J.S. Bach's Well Tempered Clavier, Books One and Two.

Also the prelude to the Keyboard Partita Number One by J.S. Bach.

Also the Gloria movement from Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.

Also the Adam and Eve portion of Haydn's Creation.

I could go on and on, but there are others here to contribute.


----------



## TwoPhotons

Beethoven - 1st movement from Pastoral Symphony

Chopin - Heroic Polonaise

Ippolitov-Ivanov: At The Festival:






And last but not least, Wagner's Rienzi Overture, starting from 10:34 (look at the kids' faces, they're loving it!):


----------



## Ferrariman601

One of the pieces that always puts a big smile on my face (or leaves me with happy tears) is the B-flat sonata movement by Mozart (K. 400).


----------



## Antiquarian

Vivaldi's Sinfonia in G major is happy music, particularly the Allegro molto movement.


----------



## Andolink

*J. S. Bach* at his cheeriest: _Durchlauchtster Leopold, BWV 173a_


----------



## Strange Magic

Villa-Lobos: Little Train of the Caipira, final toccata of BB #2
J.S. Bach: Final movement of Brandenburg #4
Vincent D'Indy: Symphony on a French Mountain Air
Sibelius: Pohjola's Daughter--you know the part I have in mind!

And so many more......


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Galops are a stereotypically happy dance. Offenbach, Strauss Jr., Shostakovich, etc.






Wahoooo!


----------



## Richannes Wrahms

I think this one is pretty happy


----------



## Alfacharger

Richannes Wrahms said:


> I think this one is pretty happy


Listening to that kind of reminded me to the brief "Forest Romp" from Alex North's score to "Dragonslayer",


----------



## brotagonist

Weill _Happy End_


----------



## Combinebobnt

Padre Antonio Soler's 7th Keyboard Sonata in C major
Mozart's Variations on Twinkle, Twinkle Little Star
Bach's Brandenburg Concerto #4
Mendelssohn's Symphony 4 mvt. 1


----------



## HolstThePhone

Bach's Brandenburg concerto #3
Mozart's Divertimento in D major
Mendelssohn's Sommernachstraum - Overture 
Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite #2 - Arabischer Tanz
Chopin - Waltz op18 in E flat major


----------



## Gustav Mahler

Tchaikovsky's symphony 6, 4th movement.
Always cheers me up!


----------



## wzg

Borodin - Symphony No. 2 - 4.
Prokofiev - Symphony No. 5 - 4.
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 10 - 4.


----------



## Abraham Lincoln

Ein Kleine Nachtmusi-- //shot


----------



## millionrainbows

"There's the blues, and there's Zip-ah-dee-doo-dah." ---Townes Van Zant


----------



## NLAdriaan

- King Arthur by Henry Purcell, as conducted by Trevor Pinnock
- L'Orfeo by Claudio Monteverdi, as conducted by Gabriel Garrido
- Final part of Mahler 2 (Auferstehn), spiritual uplifting, choose any recording you like or better, go hear it live in concert
- Carmen ouverture as conducted by Carlos Kleiber in 1978 (only available on DVD or 



)


----------



## jegreenwood

This


----------



## Haydn70

Haydn Symphony #63 first movement (the happy really gets going high level at 35":





Schubert Symphony #5:


----------



## MusicSybarite

Whenever I see "happy music" I always think of the Orgiastic Dance from the Belkis by Respighi. Happy and sumptuous, above all the ultra exhilarating ending!! Also, the 4th mov. from the Dvorak's Symphony 8. And let's not forget the ending of the glorious Braga Santos Symphony No. 4. Now, that is sheer bliss!!


----------



## SixFootScowl

L'amico Fritz, 'Cherry Duet'


----------



## Rogerx

Natalie Dessay - Voices of Spring/Frühlingsstimmenwaltzer - Johann Strauss - English Subtitles


----------



## larold

Bach Orchestral Suite No. 1

Mozart Concerto for Bassoon

Offenbach Concerto Rondo for Cello (and just about anything else by this composer)

Sullivan Suite for Pineapple Poll

Gounod Faust ballet music

Beethoven Septet Op. 20, Der Glorriche Augenblick (the glorious moment)

Haydn Symphonies Nos. 60, 70, 72, Concerto for 2 Horns and Orchestra in E flat

Hummel Serenades Opp. 63 & 66, Partita in E

Weber La Spectre de la Rose

Chopin Les Sylphides

Ibert Divertissement

Mendelssohn & Viotti Double Concertos for Violin and Piano

Virgil Thomson Symphony On Hymn Tunes

Krommer Partitas Opp. 57, 67, 73, 77, 78

Johann Strauss-Schonberg Emporer Waltz, Roses From the South

J. Strauss-Berg Wine, Women and Song

J. Strauss-Webern Sweetheart Waltz

All three above OK in Strauss orchestrations also

Richard Strauss Duet-Concertino for Clarinet and Bassoon, Serenade in E Op. 7

Zimmermann Rheinishce Kimestanze


----------



## Jacck

hippy pieces? Aquarius


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Happy could mean a lot of things. But here are the pieces that fit various definitions that spring to mind:

Beethoven Symphonies 6, 8
Brahms Hungarian Dances
Bizet L'Arlesienne No. 2 'Farandole'
Bizet Carmen Suite 1 Prelude
Vivaldi Le Quattro Stagioni 'Spring'
Holst The Planets 'Jupiter'
Mozart Overture to 'The Marriage of Figaro'
Offenbach 'Orpheus in the Underworld' ("Can-can" section)


----------



## Anna Strobl

Okay. Here's one! I played tympani and am super partial.

Edited : 0:00 thru 15:35


----------



## haydnguy

------------------------------------------------


----------



## 1996D

Last movement of Mahler's 5th and his 9th.

The 5th reminds of the joys of winning, defeating your enemies, and the 9th that peace can be found.


----------



## Larkenfield




----------



## flamencosketches

Beethoven's 6th comes to mind.


----------



## Bourdon

*Dvorak*

Serenade in D op.44










*Mendelssohn*

Octet


----------



## MarkW

Berlioz: Overture to Beatrice et Benedick (Munch/BSO)


----------



## Open Book

Mozart's Piano Concerto 22 K485. I can't stop smiling when I listen to it.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Haydn70

Mozart, Symphony #27


----------



## SixFootScowl

Spinning wheel quartet from Flotow's Martha


----------

